# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Διατροφή >  Βάψιμο μάσκας σε καρδερινοκάναρο.

## teo24

Εχω ενα θηλυκο καρδερινοκαναρο κι εδω και μια εβδομαδα αρχισε η πτερορροια.Προς το παρων εχω βρει καποια πτησης αν δεν κανω λαθος και λιγα μικρα πουπουλα.Θα ηθελα αν γινεται να του βαψω την μασκα  γιατι ειναι ανοιχτο πορτοκαλι.Ποτε μπορω να της δωσω κατι χρωστικο για να το παρει στην μασκα?Γινεται?Ελεγα να εδινα bella di notte που ειχα διαβασει καπου οτι βαφει την μασκα,δεν ξερω ομως αν κανει την δουλεια απο μονο του.Δηλωνω αχετος και στα καρδερινοκαναρα και στην βαφη καναρινιων γι 'αυτο θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας.

----------


## jk21

*Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*τη μασκα την βαφει λογω των γονιδιων που εχει απο τον γονιο καρδερινα .θελει οτι εχει στη συσταση του λουτεινη .Το bella di note δεν εχει ιχνος της .Το ελαιο του ,οπως και αλλες ουσιες βοηθουν στην καλη λειτουργια του συκωτιου ,αρα και στην μεταβολη της λουτεινης στο συκωτι του πουλιου σε συγκεκριμενες κοκκινες ξανθοφυλλες .Δες το αρθρο και θα καταλαβεις .Λουτεινη αν δεις το αρθρο ,υπαρχει σε πολλες πηγες αλλα αν βρεις αποξηραμενη καλεντουλα (τα πεταλα της ) σε μαγαζι με βοτανα και εισαγεις στην αυγοτροφη ,ειναι ισχυροτατη συμπυκνωμενη πηγη της .Πολυ καλη με την ιδια ομως βαρυτητα γιατι μπορει να μπει με μεγαλυτερο βαρος στην αυγοτροφη ,ειναι το καλαμποκαλευρο και ειδικα το πιο εντονα κιτρινωπο και ακομα καλυτερα η πολεντα (το σιμιγδαλι του ) .Πολεντα θα βρεις ειτε σε καταστηματα βιολογικων ,ειτε εκει  που καποτε λεγανε οτι εχει  (σαν μαρκετ ) και << του πουλιου το γαλα >> (αηδιες .... ) και οτι καταλαβες (εντος κανονισμων ) καταλαβες ...

* σαν εναν απο τους βασικους συμμετοχους στο αλλο ποστ με τη διατροφη της καρδερινας στη φυση ,σε βρισκω αδιαβαστο !!! αντε μην σε βαλω στα παρκα να βρεις κανενα ξεχασμενο ταραξακο με φουλ λουτεινη επισης και αυτος 


το προβλημα ειναι τι καναρινι ειναι ο γονιος .αν εχει δωσει χαρακτηριστικα στο πτερωμα που πρεπει να μεινουν αβαφα καποια περιοδο (πχ στα mosaic ) τοτε την περιοδο αυτη εχεις μπερδεμα αν παραλληλα βαφεται και η μασκα (αν δεν δινεις βαση στη μασκα αλλα και στο υπολοιπο πτερωμα ) .περιμενουμε λοιπον φωτο 

μετα τις 5 αυγουστου πρωτα ο Θεος ,ελα στο περιστερι να σου δωσω και υγρο εκχυλισμα απο καλεντουλα και κατηφε .... απο κιτρινο στην αρχη ,σταδιακα κοκκινησε (ακομα και του κατακιτρινου κατηφε ) για τα καλα .Ειναι αναφερομενο και στην wikipedia οτι σε υψηλες συγκεντρωσεις η λουτεινη κοκκινησει και χωρις τη διαδικασια μετατροπης στο συκωτι

----------


## teo24

*Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*Αυτο το μισοδιαβασα Δημητρη.
*Να μην σου πω ψεμματα δεν διαβασα,ηθελα να ανοιξω το θεμα και να γραψουμε εδω,να σας παιδεψω.Θα τα διαβασω ομως στο υποσχομαι.
Ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα γιατι ηθελα να δω αν μονο με bella di notte γινεται.
Ακομα και τωρα εχω 2 λινκ που λενε για βαψιμο με bella di notte και κοκκινο ρουψεν το ενα και το αλλο μονο bella.Και σε αλλα το βρηκα αλλα δεν τα βρισκω τωρα.
Κατηφεδες ειχα και τους πεταξα ο βλακας. 

Και το πουλακι ειναι εδω,μ'αρεσουν παρα πολυ τα χρωματα του και δεν θα ηθελα να τα χαλασω,απλα να κοκκινιζε η μασκα.Να προσθεσω οτι ειδη εχει περασει μια πτερορροια στα χερια μου χωρις να παρει τιποτα εξτρα.

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

δωσε αφοβα οτι εχει λουτεινη οποτε θες .το πουλακι αν δεν ειναι σε εντονη πτεροροια ,δειχνει να εχει εντονα ταλαιπωρημενο φτερωμα .Σε μονιμη βαση αυγοτροφη απο δικα σου αυγα (φτιαχτη ή εστω εκτος απο ετοιμη και κανονικο αυγο )  ,καθε μερα γλυστριδα (μα καθε μερα !!!!! ) και αυξημενη βρωμη στη διατροφη για την κυστεινη της .Ειτε στην αυγοτροφη ,ειτε στο μιγμα σπορων ειτε σαν σκετες νιφαδες .Οπως βολευει 

καλεντουλα αποξηραμενη πολυ φθηνη θα βρεις σε μαγαζια με βοτανα κοντα στο κεντρο της αθηνας ,πλησιον της οδου αθηνας 

αλλα να ξερεις οτι γνωμη μου ειναι να δωσεις καποια απο αυτες

*Αυγοτροφή για Καρδερίνες με ενισχυμένη πρωτείνη ,για κάθε γούστο !*ερχεται συντομα και κατι καινουργιο ... ή μαλλον παλιο στο χωρο των καρδεριναδων ,αλλα σαφως βελτιωμενο ως προς την συσταση του

----------


## teo24

Αν εξαιρεσεις την ουρα της που ειναι παντα λιγο χαλια λογο του οτι ειναι μονιμως περα δωθε στα καγκελα  και κρεμασμενο αναποδα το υπολοιπο φαινεται ετσι λογω πτερορροιας.Θα ριξω ενα καλο διαβασμα σημερα και θα βγω αυριο στην γυρα να δω τι θα βρω απ οσα υλικα μου λειπουν.
 Αυτο τον καιρο τρωει την καναρινισια τροφη,camellina,chia,fonio paddy,bella di notte και ραδικοσπορο.Λιγα φρουτακια,μηλο, βερυκοκο, γιαρμα,νεκταρινι κ.α.  και απο χορτα ραδικια,καμια φορα μπροκολο,φρεσκια ριγανη. Φυτρα ροβιτσας,κινοα,φαγοπυρο και σιταρι.Αυγοτροφη με σπιρουλινα,γυρη και κουακερ.

----------


## Gardelius

Ρε φιλαρακι,...είχες καρδερινοκαναρο?  :oopseyes:

----------


## teo24

> Ρε φιλαρακι,...είχες καρδερινοκαναρο?


Λιακο θα σε βαλω τιμωρια να το διαβασεις 100 φορες  :bye:  *
Eυχάριστη επιστροφή.*

----------


## teo24

Βρηκα κι αυτες σαν πηγες λουτεινης.Βεβαια για το σπανακι αναφερει οτι το maximum το δινει οταν το βρασεις.

Τρόφιμο
Δόση
Λουτεΐνη, mg

Λαχανίδες
50 g
22.1

Σπανάκι (μαγειρευμένο)
50 g
15

Σπανάκι (ωμό)
50 g
6.7

Μπρόκολο
50 g
3.4

Αρακάς
50 g
2.3

Μαρούλι
50 g
1.5

Φασολάκια πράσινα
50 g
0.76




ΠΗΓΗ www.foodbites.eu

----------


## jk21

*Καρδερίνα : Το βάψιμο της μάσκας , Red mask of european goldfinch*ποστ 47 (για το αγριομαρουλο που γινεται πανικος ακομα και αυτη την εποχη στη φυση ) και ποστ 80 για πολλα αλλα ,οπως και αυτα που αναφερθησαν πιο πανω 


Καπου στο θεμα ,υπαρχει και λινκ ι της versele που θα παραπεμπω και εδω  http://www.versele-laga.com/Nutri/Nu...o/Info39en.pdf

φτιαξτε αυγοτροφη με πολεντεα και αν γινεται και καλεντουλα ,δωστε αγριμαρουλο  και με λιγο ηλιο ειναι μια χαρα

----------


## teo24

Αφου εφαγα το πρωινο μου σε 3 σουπερ μαρκετ σιμιγδαλι καλαμποκιου η αλλιως πολεντα η αλευρι μπομποτας που το βρηκα και στο νετ δεν καταφερα να βρω.Το μονο που βρηκα αν μας κανει ειναι αλευρι καλαμποκιου,επισης πηρα και πιπεριες Φλωρινης και εναν ωραιοτατο κατηφε.Περασα και  μια βολτα απ την μητερα μου και ειδα κατι που μ'αρεσε στις γλαστρες της,την ρωτησα τι ειναι γιατι δεν ημουν και σιγουρος και τελικα οντως ηταν γλυστριδα.Μια γλαστρουλα την ξεπατωσα παντως.Για καλεντουλα θα προσπαθησω να παω τ'απογευμα,να δουμε τελικα τη θα καταφερω να φτιαξω.
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

τη γλυστριδα αν εχει σπορια ,ριξε στις γλαστρες για να γεμισει του χρονου 

για καλαμποκαλευρο ,αν κανεις την ψητη συνταγη ,μια χαρα εισαι .Αν κανεις την ωμη ,σου στελνω πμ να εχεις το μαρκετ που θα βρεις (διπλα στα αλλα αλευρια και τα σιμιγδαλια σιταριου ) αν και στο φωτογραφησα ... 

κατηφε οταν παει να ξεραθει μπορει να σου τρωνε τους σπορους αλλα θα σου ελεγα να κοψεις ενα φρεσκο λουλουδι ,να δεις αν τσιμπανε τα πεταλα .τα καναρινια το κανουν .οι καρδερινες δεν ειναι στανταρ .Αν οχι ,τοτε το αποξηραινεις και το τριβεις στη συνταγη ,πριν ή μετα το ψησιμο 

αν το τριψεις με παρουσια του αλευρου ή της πολεντας παραλληλα στο μουλτι ,θα τριφτει καλυτερα

----------


## teo24

Η γλυστριδα εχει σπορια και θα το κανω σε λιγο το τιναγμα γιατι θελω ν'αλλαξω χωμα στις γλαστρες μου.
ΑΑΑ καταλαβα που θα βρω πολεντα  :winky: 

Θα ριξω μια ματια και στην ψητη συνταγη,την αλλη ειχα στα σχεδια αλλα δεν τα παραταω ευκολα. 

Οποτε κοβω ενα φρεσκο κατηφε,το πλενω μην εχει τιποτα απ το φυτωριο,το αφηνω να στεγνωσει και μετα τον ριχνω στα αρπακτικα μου.

Τιποτα δεν παει χαμενο και που να δεις και το μικρουλη σου φαει που κανει,ειδικα σημερα με την γλυστριδα.

----------


## jk21

> ΑΑΑ καταλαβα που θα βρω πολεντα


εμ αν περιμενες απο μενα να σου πω ... αν δεν εγραφες θα το χα ξεχασει εντελως το πμ   ::

----------


## Gardelius

Να ρωτησω,.... jk....!!!!! Καταξανθίνη παιζει?...

Εκτος του ότι "βάφει γενικα" τα παντα,...δηλ. θα παρει και στο πτέρωμα, μπορει να βοηθησει και την μάσκα?

----------


## jk21

Kαν Θ αξανθινη οπως αρχισε να λεγεται η cant h axanthin  επιτελους στις σελιδες για πτηνα συντροφιας  ,εδω στο gbc και οχι οπως ακομα και σοβαρα μαγαζια την ονομαζανε λαθος μεχρι τωρα ....

δεν εχει νοημα να δινεις στην καρδερινα .Ναι την βαφει αλλα αν την βαψει στην μασκα ,θα την βαψει και στο κιτρινο ,θα την βαψει και στο λευκο .Αλλα τι νοημα εχει να δωσεις εστω λιγη και να βαψεις μια μασκα ,οταν η ομορφια ειναι να την βαψεις με φυσικο τροπο ,χωρις να επιβαρυνεις το συκωτι των πουλιων ,που θελουν δεν θελουν συνηθως επιβαρυνεται απο τα κοκκιδια που κουβαλουν εστω σε μικρους πληθυσμους; να τα ριξουμε τα καημενα μια ωρα νωριτερα στον γκρεμο; 

ας αφησουμε το χομπι του μπογιατισματος στους εκτροφεις κοκκινων καναρινιων ,που δεν θελουν ουτε εκεινοι να μαθουν οτι ο γεναρχης του κοκκινου καναρινιου (red siskin ) 
*Tο βάψιμο του red siskin στη φύση , ανατρέπει οτι ξέραμε για το κόκκινο καναρίνι;*βαφεται και αυτος με λουτεινη και οχι κανθαξανθινη .Ο ευκολος δρομος ειναι παντα ο συχνοτερα ακολουθουμενος ...

----------


## teo24

Λογο αρκετης πιεσης χρονου εφτιαξα μια αυγοτροφη απ την οποια λειπουν καποια υλικα σε σχεση με του Δημητρη αλλα εβαλα καποια αλλα.Εβαλα μιση αυγοθηκη να δω τι θα κανουν και εμεινα αρκετα ευχαριστημενος.Ειδικα το καρδερινοκαναρο που μ'ενοιαζε πιο πολυ πηγε κατευθειαν εκει και ετρωγε κανα 5 λεπτο,ενω παντα πηγαινε επερνε κατι στο στομα κι εφευγε.Τα καναρινια οπως παντα τελειωσαν την αυγοθηκη και μετα εφυγαν. 
Παμε ομως και στα υλικα,ζυγαρια δεν εχω κι οπως παντα την κανω με το ματι

3 φρυγανιες
2 brazil nuts
1 κουτ.σουπας Πολεντα
2 κουτ.σουπας Quaker
1 κουτ.σουπας καλεντουλα
1 κουτ.γλυκου γυρη
στην μυτη του κουτ.γλυκου σπιρουλινα
1 Αυγο
1 κλωναρακι ριγανι
1 κλωναρακι δενδρολιβανο
λιγα κασιους και 1 μπυρα της αρεσκειας σας

Τα 2 τελευταια ηταν για μενα ομως :Party0016: 

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]Προς το παρον την κραταω την συνταγη μεχρι να μπορεσω να παρω και αλλα υλικα.Σημερα εφαγαν και φυτρα ροβιτσας,φαγοπυρου και κινοα και ενα mix απο κια,καμελλινα,fonio,bella και ραδικοσπορο,ε μην τα ξεκανω κι απ το φαι...

Ακουω γνωμες......

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα σε υφη ,αρκει να μην μενει πολυ ωρα ,γιατι ειναι αφρατη προς το λασπερη .Το καλοκαιρι η λιγοτερο αφρατη στεγνωνει ευκολα ,αλλα και η υφη σαν την παρουσα ,αλλοιωνεται και πιο ευκολα (δικοπο μαχαιρι ) 

θα ηθελα να μετρησεις οταν μπορεσεις η φρυγανια ,το κουακερ και η πολεντα ποσο βαρος εχουν στο συνολο ,για να δω αν ειμαστα οκ με την πρωτεινη ενος αυγο μονο 

Αν δεν μεγαλωνεις ομως μικρα ,αρκει που τρωνε με ευχαριστηση και η πρωτεινη δεν ειναι φουλ κρισιμη !

Μπραβο Θοδωρη !

* βασικα θα ηθελα να απολογηθω (παλι καλα που δεν με πηρε το φιλαρακι μου ο Λιακος να με κραξει ) για το προηγουμενο ποστ ... ηθελα να στηλιτευσω κακως κειμενα του εμπορικου χωρου που εχουν περασει σαν γνωση στους εκτροφεις και το εκανα σε ενα ποστ που ισως φανηκε οτι ο στοχος μου ειναι ο Λιακος .Ο Λιακος ειναι σε ολα αυτα που λεμε εδω μεσα σκετο σφουγγγαρι (ρουφα καθε πληροφορια  ) και δεν εχει καμμια σχεση με την αυστηροτητα που διαφενεται στο πιο πανω ποστ και εχει σαφεις στοχους και ειναι οι εμποροι που πουλανε χωρις να προσπαθουνε να μαθαινουνε τι πουλανε !

Ειναι οι ιδιοι που πουλανε κανθαξανθινη και καροφυλη οπως την λενε σαν κατι ξεχωρο ,την ωρα που η καροφυλη (carophyll red ) δεν ειναι τιποτα αλλο απο σκευασμα εταιριας με σημα κατατεθεν που περιεχει 10 % κανθαξανθινη ,οπως και πολλα αλλα σκευασματα που ονομαζονται κανθαξανθινη εμπορικα και ειναι και αυτα 10 % αλλα με αλλα ισως προσθετα (το αλλο 90 % που ειναι μια αμυλουχα βαση συνηθως και αλλες χρωστικες ή προσθετα σε μικρη ποσοτητα ) 

αναρωτιεμαι ... δεν το ξερουν ή θελουν να πουλανε και τα δυο; ....

----------


## teo24

Οπως ειπα και προχθες την αυγοτροφη την τρωνε ολα με μεγαλη ευχαριστηση και το καρδερινοκαναρο που με ενδιαφερει γιατι ειναι δυσκολο σε οτι ειναι φαγωσιμο.Αυριο θα φτιαξω νεα αυγοτροφη οποτε θα κανω και τα ζυγισματα Δημητρη,πηρα τωρα ζυγαρια.Να σημειωθει ομως οτι η φρυγανιες ειναι σικαλεως.
 Εψαξα λιγο στο νετ για τροφες με λουτεινη και αναφερει οτι πολυ καλη πηγη λουτεινης ειναι η πιπερια Φλωρινης αλλα οχι μονο λουτεινης,ειναι πλουσια σε Βιταμινη Α,C,K,E,B6 και λυκοπενιου.Οποτε μιας και εχω και την τρωνε θα βαλω τριμενη στην αυγοτροφη,εβαζα και σε ενα ζευγαρι μου κοκκινου παραγοντα το 2010 και ηταν λιγο καλυτερα απο απλο πορτοκαλί χρωμα.
Κι ενα μικρο αρθρο


Οι πιπεριές Φλωρίνης μετά το ταξίδι τους από τη Νότια Αμερική (Βραζιλία) στην Ευρώπη με τον Χριστόφορο Κολόμβο τον 16ο αιώνα, έφτασαν στην περιοχή της Δυτικής Μακεδονίας εκατό χρόνια αργότερα.

Φλώρινα, Πρέσπες, Βέροια, Αριδαία, Κοζάνη υποδέχτηκαν τον καινούργιο, εξωτικό τότε, καρπό. Στη Φλώρινα, λόγω των εύφορων χωμάτων, ευδοκίμησε και μέχρι το 1950 εξελίχθηκε σε σημαντικό προϊόν της περιοχής.

Οι κόκκινες πιπεριές αποτελούν καλή πηγή φυτικών ινών, φολλικού οξέος, βιταμίνης Κ και μαγγανίου. Επίσης είναι πλούσιες σε βιταμίνη Α, που κάνει καλό στην όραση και προστατεύει από τις λοιμώξεις, βιταμίνη C, σημαντική αντιοξειδωτική βιταμίνη, καθώς μια μεγάλη κόκκινη πιπεριά περιέχει 209 mg βιταμίνης C, η οποία είναι περισσότερο από το διπλάσιο ενός μέσου πορτοκαλιού.

Περιέχει, επίσης, βιταμίνη Β6, που είναι ζωτικής σημασίας για βασικές λειτουργίες του οργανισμού, λουτεΐνη και ζεοξανθίνη, που μπορούν να επιβραδύνουν την ανάπτυξη των ασθενειών των ματιών, βήτα-καροτίνη, που μπορεί να βοηθήσει στην προστασία από ορισμένες μορφές καρκίνου, όπως ο καρκίνος του μαστού σε γυναίκες πριν την εμμηνόπαυση και το λυκοπένιο, που μπορεί να μειώσει τον κίνδυνο για καρκίνο των ωοθηκών.
Πηγή: diatrofi.gr





Επισης διαβασα οτι λουτεινη εχει και το μπιζελι και θυμηθηκα τον κυριο Β.ΜΑΝΟΥΣΗ που δινει και στα δικα του. 

*Λουτεΐνη και Ζεαξανθίνη*
Είναι κίτρινα καροτενοειδή που εντοπίζονται στα μάτια. Οι μελέτες υποδεικνύουν μια ισχυρή σύνδεση μεταξύ μιας δίαιτας πλούσιας σε λουτεΐνη και ζεαξανθίνη και του χαμηλότερου κινδύνου εμφάνισης της εξαρτώμενης από την ηλικία εκφύλισης της ωχράς κηλίδας, η οποία είναι μια σοβαρή πάθηση των ματιών που μπορεί να προκαλέσει μόνιμη τύφλωση. 
Καλύτερες πηγές στα τρόφιμα: σπανάκι, κόκκινη πιπεριά, μπιζέλια, λαχανίδα, μπρόκολο και σέλινο. 
Σημείωση: η χλωροφύλλη στα πράσινα λαχανικά καλύπτει το κίτρινο χρώμα της λουτεΐνης και της ζεαξανθίνης. 


Οποτε το μεσημερακι ξεπαγωνω και αρακα.Να δω στο τελος μην βγαλω κανα καρδερινοκαναρο αρλεκινο.
Παντως θα ξερω σιγουρα αν θα υπαρξει διαφορα στο τελος γιατι δινω και στα καναρινια και 3 απ αυτα εχουν κοκκινο παραγοντα λογο γονεων.κοκκινου αρσενικου και κοκκινου μωσαικο θυληκο.

----------


## stam64

¨Οποτε το μεσημερακι ξεπαγωνω και αρακα¨

Συγνώμη για το of topic αλλα ήθελα από καιρό να το ρωτήσω κ τώρα το είδα μπροστά μου.
Αρακά εννοούμε τον κατεψυγμένο που έχουν τα μάρκετ (ή κ όπου αλλού)?
Τον ξεπαγώνουμε κ τον δίνουμε αυτούσιο?

----------


## jk21

ναι αυτον τον αρακα εννοουμε .Αρκει να ξεκαταψυχετε καλα ,ειδικα αν ειναι να ταισουν οι γονεις μωρα με αυτον ,ωστε να μην εχουμε κανενα προβλημα με φαινομενα στασιμου προλοβου και να προλαβαινουν να του δινουν στον δικο τους προλοβο ,την καταλληλη θερμοκρασια καθως τον ετοιμαζουν για να τον δωσουν στα μικρα 

Τοσο ο αρακας (pea ) εχει ξανα αναφερθει σαν πηγη λουτεινης (ειναι επισης  στη λιστα της versele που ειχα δωσει σχετικο λινκ ) οπως και η κοκκινη πιπερια ,αφου απο αυτη βγαινει και η γνωστη για την λουτεινη της παπρικα 

Αυτες οι τροφες πχ η παπρικα ή ή καλεντουλα ,εχουν και αλλες χρωστικες ,που δεν μπορουν ομως να επηρεασουν την μασκα αφου γονιδιακα στην καρδερινα ,επηρεαζει μονο η λουτεινη .Σε αλλα πουλια πχ καναρινια λιποχρωμικα ,η παπρικα θα επηρεασει και με την καψανθινη της και η καλεντουλα με την ζεαξανθινη της .Ο κιτρινος κατηφες ομως εχει μονο λουτεινη

----------


## stam64

Βρε κοίτα που με τα πουλιά θα ξεκινήσω να τρώω κ αρακά :Party0035: .
Δεν το ήξερα, θα το δοκιμάσω σταδιακά κ αυτό, thanks.

----------


## Gardelius

Με τον αρακά η αυγοτροφη μας στο ψυγείο το πολυ σε μια εβδομάδα πρεπει να έχει καταναλωθεί?

----------


## jk21

Με οποιοδηποτε λαχανικο ,η τροφη σε ενα τριημερο πρεπει να διατηρειται εντος ψυγειου και  να καταναλανωνεται ή να καταψυχεται αμεσως για να κρατα περισσοτερο
η υγρασια που προσδιδει το χορταρικο (και ισως καποιες ουσιες του που χαλανε πιο ευκολα ) αλλοιωνουν την τροφη νωριτερα .Οποιαδηποτε τροφη που εχει υγρασια ,το πολυ στο τριημερο να δινεται .Σκεφτειται ακομα και μαγειρεμενο φαγητο ανθρωπινο  ,δεν το κραταμε περισσοτερο .

----------


## teo24

Μαλλον θα πρεπει να αλλαξω τις αναλογιες τελικα.Τωρα βαζω

3 φρυγανιες                     24γραμ.
2 brazil nuts                     10γραμ. 
1 κουτ.σουπας Πολεντα      10γραμ.
2 κουτ.σουπας Quaker        10γραμ.
1 κουτ.σουπας καλεντουλα   2γραμ.
1 κουτ.γλυκου γυρη           4γραμ.



αλλα θα τ'αλλαξω σε 


φρυγανιες                     10γραμ.
brazil nuts                       5γραμ. 
κουτ.σουπας Πολεντα      15γραμ.
κουτ.σουπας Quaker        25γραμ.
κουτ.σουπας καλεντουλα   2γραμ.
κουτ.γλυκου γυρη            4γραμ.

Ολα τα υπολοιπα παραμενουν οπως ειναι.

----------


## mitsman

τα καρδερινοκαναρα μου εκαναν μασκα τουμπανειρο κοκκινη με μπροκολο σπανακι γλυστριδα!!!!! Οι καρδερινες εκαναν μασκα χαλια με την ιδια διατροφη!

----------


## teo24

Aς πω κι εγω τι ειδα.Στο καρδερινοκαναρο ηθελα φετος να βαψω εαν μπορεσω λιγο καλυτερα την μασκα.Ποτε δεν ασχοληθηκα με βαψιμο ομως ουτε καν στα κοκκινα καναρινια που ειχα.

Σε ολη την διαρκεια της πτερορροιας εδινα αυγοτροφη με αυγο,νιφαδες βρωμης,πολεντα, καλεντουλα,κατηφε,σπιρουλι  να,brasil nut και κανα αρωματικο πουκαι που.Επισης ετρωγε μπροκολο,γλυστριδα,φρουτα και διαφορα φυτρα.Μιγμα σπορων με κεχρι,περιλλα,βρωμη,νιζερ,κ  ανναβουρι και λιναρι.Εχτρα αυγοθηκη με ραδικοσπορο,κια,καμελλινα,f  onio και bella di notte.Και ενα μιγμα αγριοσπορων οπως το λενε στο πετ σοπ


Λοιπον εδω ειναι η μασκα στις αρχες τις πτερορροιας 25/7/2013


κι εδω μετα,πριν λιγες μερες ειναι η φωτο 10/10/2013
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]Η ποιοτητα του πτερωματος με ικανοποιει αρκετα,το βαψιμο μου φαινεται το ιδιο ακριβως,ουτε λιγο καλυτερο.

----------


## Shin Kazama

Να και το δικό μου καρδερινοκάναρο, γεννημένο το Μάιο (στην κατοχή μου από τον Αύγουστο).
Δυστυχώς καλύτερη εστίαση δεν μπορώ να κάνω γιατί το κινητό μου είναι για τα πανηγύρια!

----------


## teo24

Παιζεις με τον πονο μου Χρηστο.Ωραιοτατο το κοκκινο και εντονο...

----------


## Shin Kazama

Να πω και για τη διατροφή του, απλά με την υποσημείωση ότι δεν ξέρω πόσο έχει επηρεαστεί από αυτά που έτρωγε μέχρι να το αναλάβω εγώ και πόσο από την τωρινή του διατροφή.
Όταν το πήρα είχε σαφώς πιο αραιή και πιο μικρή μάσκα (τότε σχηματιζόταν), αλλά ήταν και τότε αρκετά κόκκινη.

Για βασικό μίγμα  του δίνω δύο διαφορετικά σε ίση αναλογία:
 -  Ένα από γνωστό online shop το οποίο τιτλοφορείται ‘*’Τροφή καναρινιού, Μείγμα εμφάνισης & χρώματος Super’’* με σύσταση: Ασπούρι (Καναρινοσπορος) 60%, Ιαπωνικό κεχρί 5,5%, Βρώμη 5,5%, Κεχρί Μαννα 5,5%, Κεχρί Σενεγάλης 5,5%, Νίζερ, Λευκή Περίλλα, Σποροι αγριοχορτου, Σπόρος Kardi, Παπαρούνα Ιμαλαϊων, Ξεφλουδισμένο σουσάμι, Λευκό σπόρου σαλάτας, Ξεφλουδισμένη βρώμη, Σιτάρι, Κιτρινος Λιναρόσπορος, Καμελίνα.
- Και ένα *‘’μίγμα για αγριοπούλια’’*, το οποίο αγόρασα από ένα μεγάλο pet της Θες/νίκης. Έχει καμιά 10αριά διαφορετικούς σπόρους.

Σε ξεχωριστό ταϊστράκι και με συχνότητα 1 κουταλάκι/βδομάδα, του δίνω διαδοχικά:
- Σπόρους υγείας (είναι ένα μείγμα που έχει τουλάχιστον 20 σπόρους).
- Ένα μίγμα με ίσες αναλογίες κία, καμελίνα, bella di note και φόνιο
- Ένα μίγμα δικό μου με διάφορους αλεσμένους ξηρούς καρπούς + νιφάδες βρώμης

Και τέλος:
- Βραστό αυγό με το τσόφλι
- Και από λαχανικά έχει φάει: γλυστρίδα, σπανάκι, μπρόκολο, ρόκα και αντίδι

Γενικά πάντως του δίνω ότι και στα καναρίνια μου + τους σπόρους για αγριοπούλια.

Από φωτισμό: Είναι μεν μόνιμα έξω σε μπαλκόνι το οποίο είναι πάρα πολύ φωτεινό (αν και δεν χτυπάει άμεσα ο ήλιος), αλλά από την άλλη είναι μέσα σε ραφιέρα με τις τρεις πλευρές κλειστές, οπότε φως μπαίνει μόνο από την πρόσοψη της ραφιέρας και αυτό έμμεσα. Δεν είναι δηλαδή σκοτεινά αλλά δεν ξεχειλίζει και από φως ο χώρος!

----------


## Shin Kazama

> Παιζεις με τον πονο μου Χρηστο.Ωραιοτατο το κοκκινο και εντονο...


Χαχα... τι να πω.......  προσωπικά δεν έχω ιδέα πότε μια μάσκα είναι καλή και γιαυτό περισσότερο έβαλα την φώτο για να μάθω (έβλεπα βέβαια ότι είναι αρκετά κόκκινη αλλά δεν ήμουν σίγουρος). 
Να σου πω την αλήθεια, δε με πολυνοιάζει κιόλας...και το πορτοκαλί μια χαρά χρώμα είναι!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Βλεπω αρκετο κοκκινο στο στηθος του.
Ξερεις τι χρωμα ηταν η μανα του ?

----------


## Shin Kazama

> Βλεπω αρκετο κοκκινο στο στηθος του.
> Ξερεις τι χρωμα ηταν η μανα του ?


Δυστυχώς όχι!

----------


## Θοδωρής

Ποιες ειναι εκεινες οι τρωφες συγκεντροτικα που δινουν ενα κατακκοκινο χρωμα στη μασκα αλλα χωρις να επιρεαζουν σε καποια περιπτωση το
κιτρινο των φτερων ?

Καλαμποκι
σπιρουλινα
μπροκολα
κατιφες κιτρινος
καλεντουλα

τι αλλα ?

----------


## mitsman

Λουτεινη Θοδωρη!!!!

----------


## jk21

ΘΟΔΩΡΗ οποια υψηλης περιεκτικοτητας τροφη σε λουτεινη (οπως λεει και ο Μητσακος ) ειναι οτι καλυτερο 

εχεις ηδη αναφερει τις πιο ευκολα προσβασιμες 

στο αρθρο για το βαψιμο της μασκας στην καρδερινα (το ξερεις ) εχουμε αναφερει και αλλες 

ο ταραξακος  ,η παπρικα ειναι επισης καποιες απο αυτες (ναι η παπρικα εχει φουλ κιτρινη λουτεινη ! δεν χρωματιζει η κοκκινη χρωστικη της ,αλλα η κιτρινη την μασκα )

----------


## Θοδωρής

λογο πολυ κακου ιντερνετ εχω χαθει και μπαινω σπανια.
Αυτο που ρωτω ειναι να μην κοκκινιζουν και τα κιτρινα φτερα να μην γινοντε κοκκινα δηλαδη αλλα να κακκινιζει μονο η μασκα.
κοκκινη πιπερια, καροτο Κοκκινιζουν τα φτερα πτησης ή οχι ?
Δηλαδη μην δωσω καποια ρεωφη και αρχισουν να κοκκινιζουν και τα φτερα πτησης μαζι με την μασκα

----------


## jk21

αν η κανθαξανθινη απλα τα πορτοκαλιζει αλλα κανει (ψευτικα ) κοκκινη τη μασκα ,μην περιμενεις σοβαρη επιδραση απο παροχη φυσικων πορτοκαλι χρωστικων ,ειδικα οταν η κοκκινη πιπερια εχει και λουτεινη ,ασχετο αν η καψανθινη δεν την αφηνει να ειναι ορατη (δες την σκονη της κοκκινης πιπεριας - > παπρικα  τι λουτεινη εχει και θα καταλαβεις )

----------

